# I got 2005 service manuals/ I have an 06 650 H1 are they the same?



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

When I thought the quad was an 05 I ordered the manuals the dealer wont take them back even though they are still on order. the 05 manual is a 2 vol wheres the 06 I guess is a single Vol. 

Are the the same ?

will I be ok with 05 manuals for an 06? thanks a alot


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah, you will be good. Nothing changed motor wise. I believe the motor mounts changed but you will be good. THere is a section on this forum to download service manuals. You get a newer version if you want.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

They fianally agreed to exchange it I now have the right year, I don't like the fact that it has all the quads in it I d rather it be just for my quad. Like most are


----------

